# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Microsoft Windows  >  Wireless Security Guide

## XP user

A quote from the article: 

     Almost anyone can purchase and use a wireless gateway or router in  their home or office. The setup of these devices often come with a wizard to  step you through and get the device working. The problem is that most of  these wizards disregard common security holes and leave you open to hackers  and even your neighbors accessing your data. How do you plug these holes and  how does wireless work? We answer these questions in our simple guide to  wireless security.

http://www.techwarelabs.com/articles...less_security/

Paul

----------

